# U-he RePro-5 V1.1 Officially Released



## synthpunk

Quick snippet from Howard this morning.
http://www.u-he.com/songs/Repro-1/Prophet5_27_2 R5.mp3


----------



## Jaap

synthpunk said:


> Quick snippet form Howard this morning.
> http://www.u-he.com/songs/Repro-1/Prophet5_27_2 R5.mp3


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Here's my first demo, based on a beta, with only my humble patches, as the final, sure-to-be-glorious presets are not completed. Drums are stock Logic:


----------



## synthpunk

Very nice Ned! 

Carpenter/Howarth style intro into stranger things vibe.

Definitely sounds like my old Rev3 Curtis chip Prophet 5 I used to own.



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Here's my first demo, based on a beta, with only my humble patches, as the final, sure-to-be-glorious presets are not completed. Drums are stock Logic:


----------



## gsilbers

where is that beta version?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

It's not out for public beta yet. I'm on the private beta team.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

My second demo is quite a bit rougher-sounding. What can I say? I hate liars, especially 'leaders':


----------



## synthpunk

We need more rage in music these days! Last part reminds me of Yellow Magic Orchestra. (compliment)



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> My second demo is quite a bit rougher-sounding. What can I say? I hate liars, especially 'leaders':


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Here is my third and final (for now) Retro-5 demo. Simpler, only one patch that I programmed, with lots of the built-in Drench reverb FX:


----------



## synthpunk

Lovely. Polymod ?



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Here is my third and final (for now) Retro-5 demo. Simpler, only one patch that I programmed, with lots of the built-in Drench reverb FX:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Thanks. What do you mean by 'polymod'?


----------



## synthpunk

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Thanks. What do you mean by 'polymod'?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Oh yeah, sorry I didn't pick up on your term because the name is different: Voice Mod. But I actually use Wheel Mod and the Matrix to have Pulse Width and Osc Mix of both oscillators modulated by the same LFO. The LFO frequency is modulated by the modwheel.


----------



## pixel

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Here is my third and final (for now) Retro-5 demo. Simpler, only one patch that I programmed, with lots of the built-in Drench reverb FX:




Damn yeah! Awesome pad. 
I hope Repro5 will be released soon. I love my Repro1 and I can't wait ti get poly version


----------



## synthpunk

The U-he newsletter today says "Not much longer" referring to the public beta. I have talked to a few of the internal Beta testers that have said they had no crashes on mac.

And just a friendly reminder, if you own Repro-1 you get Repro-5 for free, but only up until Repro-5 is released.



pixel said:


> Damn yeah! Awesome pad.
> I hope Repro5 will be released soon. I love my Repro1 and I can't wait ti get poly version


----------



## pixel

Oh that's great  I just read Repro5 topic on KVR with partial copy of your and Ned conversation from this topic at the end  Usually I'm avoiding beta tests but this time temptation can win


----------



## synthpunk

If i'm being honest i was never a huge fan of the hardware Prophet 5 rev 3 (Curtis chipped). But I think Repro-5 sounds much better from what I have heard so far.



pixel said:


> Oh that's great  I just read Repro5 topic on KVR with partial copy of your and Ned conversation from this topic at the end  Usually I'm avoiding beta tests but this time temptation can win


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

pixel said:


> Usually I'm avoiding beta tests but this time temptation can win


----------



## pixel

Ned Bouhalassa said:


>



After few weeks with video game engines and audio middleware I'm ready for anything


----------



## EvilDragon

That was probably the wrongest usage of that meme ever, it didn't even follow the wording that makes it a meme. :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

EvilDragon said:


> That was probably the wrongest usage of that meme ever, it didn't even follow the wording that makes it a meme. :D



I will take that as a compliment, since I like being the wrongest! You should hear my puns... or maybe not!


----------



## spikescott

synthpunk said:


> Lovely. Polymod ?


Polymod was the thing that made the P5 sing. Or rather, made it nasty, weird, odd & individual. Best use of polymod for me was on Japan's Tin Drum album.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Damn...I love U-He synths. They just sound so wonderful. Like a 7 course degustation for my ears.
If you're reading U-He keep up the good work.


----------



## synthpunk

Public Beta tomorrow, maybe


----------



## synthpunk

Public Beta of RePro-5 is now available. Enjoy!
https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=494717&p=6926121#p6926121


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

And to celebrate the release, I thought I'd share a new demo featuring a few of the latest preset additions:


----------



## synthpunk

Everything I like about the Prophet. Your first riff reminded me of Sunglasses at Night, Your sync riff of Buffalo Stance. Great job Ned.



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> And to celebrate the release, I thought I'd share a new demo featuring a few of the latest preset additions:


----------



## pixel

Mamma mia! Repro5 is gorgeous! Best sounding vsti that I ever heard. Right now I stuck with 'hyper saw' type of sound and I'm loading midi of classic Trance tunes to feast my ears with this full, energetic and silk sound. I like to abuse filters and resonance to. I can imagine that in next 5-10 years this level of quality will be a standard in virtual world


----------



## dcoscina

It's nice but boy is it hard on my CPU. I can only load about 4 instances and then it craps out Cubase and Logic X.


----------



## synthpunk

Did you try playing with the Threads parameter in preferences btw ? Seeing it's still beta hopefully they can tweak the cpu usage some.



dcoscina said:


> It's nice but boy is it hard on my CPU. I can only load about 4 instances and then it craps out Cubase and Logic X.


----------



## EvilDragon

CPU usage is already pretty much tweaked, considering this is modified Repro-1 code (and new chip models, of course). This is what you get when you multiply Repro-1 by 8, and then add a few more things on top (per-voice distortion, etc.)...


----------



## pixel

I can run 4 instances of full 8 voices unisono each (MC + HQ) in 96kHz session. Fifth instance = CPU choke  
But I have oldie 4790k. I think that it's not that bad for such quality.


----------



## Living Fossil

Can somebody help me with a question: 
Obviously, in unisone mode there is an option to individually tune the voices.
However, i can't find the place where i can edit this.
(in the tweak page i can only see the pan settings)


----------



## EvilDragon

You cannot individually tune the voices, there is just a global Voice Detune knob.


----------



## blougui

Hear Candy, really.
If it kills,just freeze


----------



## Living Fossil

EvilDragon said:


> You cannot individually tune the voices, there is just a global Voice Detune knob.



But there are patches that use different tunings for different oscillators in unison mode (not speaking about random detuning).
(look at the CHORD section e.g.) Those tunings must originate somewhere.


----------



## blougui

Tuning the 2 osc differently ?


----------



## Living Fossil

blougui said:


> Tuning the 2 osc differently ?



No, i mean what i've written.


----------



## blougui

Ok,I'll have a look !


----------



## blougui

Ok I get it : it's in the mod matrix. Take a look at TUC Low budget epic for instance.Source is Voice Index,destination Osc 1 frequency. Of course, Depth modify the height of the notes.


----------



## Living Fossil

@blougui: Thanks a lot, that's it.


----------



## blougui

You're welcome


----------



## MPortmann

synthpunk said:


> The U-he newsletter today says "Not much longer" referring to the public beta. I have talked to a few of the internal Beta testers that have said they had no crashes on mac.
> 
> And just a friendly reminder, if you own Repro-1 you get Repro-5 for free, but only up until Repro-5 is released.



Thanks for the heads up. Downloaded and in template. Love U-he!


----------



## synthpunk

some cool sounds here


----------



## Josh Richman

synthpunk said:


> The U-he newsletter today says "Not much longer" referring to the public beta. I have talked to a few of the internal Beta testers that have said they had no crashes on mac.
> 
> And just a friendly reminder, if you own Repro-1 you get Repro-5 for free, but only up until Repro-5 is released.



https://www.u-he.com/cms/repro-1

“At the end of the beta period, Repro-1 and Repro-5 will become Repro—one product, one installer, two synths. The price of Repro will remain at $99 until December 31, afterwards the final price will be $149 (plus applicable taxes).


If you purchase Repro-1 now, Repro-5 is for free. If you already own Repro-1, you can download and install the beta, your Repro-1 serial number will unlock Repro-5.”


----------



## kavinsky

sounds wonderful.
and its free. what could be better?

one thing I wish it had is a finer tune adjustment, the default increments are too wide for me.
right now to do a slight detuning you are forced to press shift, which occupies the remaining free hand that I typically use for playing while adjusting the pararmeters.


----------



## EvilDragon

That is normal with u-he products. Just get used to using Shift from time to time.


----------



## marcotronic

bought the Repro 1 / Repro 5 combo for 99 bucks after playing with Repro 5 beta demo for 2 minutes! Instantaneous "Stranger Things" soundtrack feeling  Awesome synth!


----------



## synthpunk

3 alternative RePro user skins here.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/cyqj10ir40ve2zl/Black and Gray Repro Themes.zip?dl=0


----------



## sostenuto

synthpunk said:


> 3 alternative RePro user skins here.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cyqj10ir40ve2zl/Black and Gray Repro Themes.zip?dl=0



Thank-you much !! Can these be added 'together' into existing Folders (Animations, Controls. Icons, Panes) or do they need to remain separate as Black & Gray ?? _Apologies .... _


----------



## synthpunk

I put the Gray & Black folders into...

Mac
Application Support/u-he/Themes

Reboot DAW, Repro-1/5 Preferences/Appearance/Default Skin

RePro-5 Black skin is definitely better on my eyes.



sostenuto said:


> Thank-you much !! Can these be added 'together' into existing Folders (Animations, Controls. Icons, Panes) or do they need to remain separate as Black & Gray ?? _Apologies .... _


----------



## sostenuto

synthpunk said:


> I put the Gray & Black folders into...
> 
> Mac
> Application Support/u-he/Themes
> 
> Reboot DAW, Repro-1/5 Preferences/Appearance/Default Skin
> 
> RePro-5 Black skin is definitely better on my eyes.



Cool. PC/Win10 here, and very different options for skins ...


----------



## synthpunk

This maybe ? (first post)
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=474883&sid=c8d2dc37d46bdc5deba69021ddf917f3



sostenuto said:


> Cool. PC/Win10 here, and very different options for skins ...


----------



## sostenuto

synthpunk said:


> This maybe ? (first post)
> http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=474883&sid=c8d2dc37d46bdc5deba69021ddf917f3



Thank-you for helping. Right clicking in Win10 Pro did not work, but will check with u-he. Folders in Skins download contain same sub-folders and info as located in new Repro5 Data, so should be sorted easily.


----------



## Jaap

Damn I fell in love with this synth! What a great sound (and thank you Urs for that Multicore button ), back to having fun,just want to stop by to post this


----------



## Ron Verboom

Great, great synth again from U-He. Here's a little theme piece i just made with Repro-1 and 5.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

synthpunk said:


> 3 alternative RePro user skins here.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cyqj10ir40ve2zl/Black and Gray Repro Themes.zip?dl=0


Nice one dude


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I will take that as a compliment, since I like being the wrongest! You should hear my puns... or maybe not!


Go on then..... I’ll bite

Give us a pun, I am sure they cannot be as bad as mine


----------



## synthpunk

Nice job Ron, Love the Fad Gadget style sync sound.

Here is "rough" audio demo I put together over the weekend.
https://app.box.com/s/78lojkdfehuaqddtm78awznctblhyosx



Ron Verboom said:


> Great, great synth again from U-He. Here's a little theme piece i just made with Repro-1 and 5.


----------



## Ron Verboom

synthpunk said:


> Nice job Ron


Thanks for the feedback. Tweeked it some more with a second layered leadsound for the second part, a bit tricky but my iMac just managed it


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Anyone else having the hiss from Repro-5? Or is that normal...
Thinking of buying the bundle to get rid of the hiss if not


----------



## jadedsean

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Anyone else having the hiss from Repro-5? Or is that normal...
> Thinking of buying the bundle to get rid of the hiss if not




Yeah i think its normal if you don't own Repro 1, i had the same problem with Repro 5 so i bought it Repro 1 and now everything is good.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

jadedsean said:


> Yeah i think its normal if you don't own Repro 1, i had the same problem with Repro 5 so i bought it Repro 1 and now everything is good.


Thought you do not get the hiss with a public Beta though...
That is what confuses me...can't remember if I had hiss on the last public beta of Urs I tried


----------



## jadedsean

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Thought you do not get the hiss with a public Beta though...
> That is what confuses me...can't remember if I had hiss on the last public beta of Urs I tried



As far as i'm aware the beta version only applies to existing Repro owners meaning if you don't have the first one you will get the hiss, you can still download it but the consequence is the hiss you mentioned. I could be wrong though maybe somebody else could in to clear this up.


----------



## kavinsky

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Anyone else having the hiss from Repro-5? Or is that normal...
> Thinking of buying the bundle to get rid of the hiss if not


If you don't own Repro-1, yes, it's the way it should be, because it's unregistered.
I believe in the past u-he public betas were fully functional up until release, but thats not the case with repro, since it's more of an update to repro-1


----------



## synthpunk

Yep, as you see the installer has RePro-1 & RePro-5 in the same package. That is why.



kavinsky said:


> If you don't own Repro-1, yes, it's the way it should be, because it's unregistered.
> I believe in the past u-he public betas were fully functional up until release, but thats not the case with repro, since it's more of an update to repro-1


----------



## kavinsky

synthpunk said:


> Yep, as you see the installer has RePro-1 & RePro-5 in the same package. That is why.


yeah it's basically the same plugin with different skins/functionality (both synths share single dll)


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Man I'm still only working through the bass presets and already my ears have lit a cigarette.

This is wonderful.

I'm getting a fairly big hit on CPU too though. More than two instances could be problematic for me. Have tweaked thread use in preferences but, haven't tried all options yet.


----------



## Saxer

This synth sounds really excellent! Didn't expect any Wow-moments from another virtual analog synth these days. But here they are!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Saxer said:


> This synth sounds really excellent! Didn't expect any Wow-moments from another virtual analog synth these days. But here they are!


Same here.
Spending some more time with it tonight and my opinion only gets better with time. Bravo U-he.


----------



## Daniel James

God damn this thing sounds great! Got my hands on it and couldnt stop playing. I tried it out in 'context' of my usual big drum thing. Works so well and has real weight!



Nice one mate!

-DJ


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Daniel James said:


> God damn this thing sounds great! Got my hands on it and couldnt stop playing. I tried it out in 'context' of my usual big drum thing. Works so well and has real weight!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one mate!
> 
> -DJ



FLIPPING HECK! HEAVYYYY


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> FLIPPING HECK! HEAVYYYY


Liked your post because I just read your signature. Not sure if new or if I've just not seen it before. Some HEAVYYYY words there.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

SoNowWhat? said:


> Liked your post because I just read your signature. Not sure if new or if I've just not seen it before. Some HEAVYYYY words there.


Thanks 
It is a recent addition


----------



## SoNowWhat?

So...am I correct in thinking that RePro1 is available for $99 til end of the year (+/- survey discount voucher)? And if purchased during this time you would be eligible for RePro5 when off public Beta for free?

Sorry if this is a really basic question, I just want to make sure I'm understanding the purchase windows correctly. Thanks.


----------



## Jaap

SoNowWhat? said:


> So...am I correct in thinking that RePro1 is available for $99 til end of the year (+/- survey discount voucher)? And if purchased during this time you would be eligible for RePro5 when off public Beta for free?
> 
> Sorry if this is a really basic question, I just want to make sure I'm understanding the purchase windows correctly. Thanks.



That is 100% correct indeed!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Jaap said:


> That is 100% correct indeed!


Thank you.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

How do I get this Survey discount voucher?


----------



## amordechai

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> How do I get this Survey discount voucher?


http://survey.sogosurvey.com/Survey...CLR&Uid=658324820&rnd2=1&rnd=5224.64036307699


----------



## synthpunk

After you submit the survey you will get the voucher in a few days. If not check with U-he customer service.



amordechai said:


> http://survey.sogosurvey.com/Survey...CLR&Uid=658324820&rnd2=1&rnd=5224.64036307699


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

synthpunk said:


> After you submit the survey you will get the voucher in a few days. If not check with U-he customer service.


Thanks @amordechai @synthpunk 

I shall wait for the coupon to come through and get me some REEEEEEPRO


----------



## marcotronic

Little demo track I just created while playing around with the Repro-5 beta. Entirely made with presets.



Marco


----------



## SoNowWhat?

marcotronic said:


> Little demo track I just created while playing around with the Repro-5 beta. Entirely made with presets.
> 
> 
> 
> Marco



...lovely...


----------



## synthpunk

+1



SoNowWhat? said:


> ...lovely...


----------



## synthpunk

RePro-5 Version 1.1 (6780) Release Candidate Up
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=496063


----------



## pixel

900 presets! It's going to be creative Saturday evening :D


----------



## synthpunk

Release candidate 1.1 RC2 6794 available now. Final release ETA 12/15.
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=496350&sid=6d0f9659f7ccaffc1e48b1516f839a96


----------



## zvenx

I think it is 1.1 RC2 not 1.2
rsp


----------



## Jaap

Just got a mail informing me that Repro 5 is now officially released and the 1.1 version can be downloaded: https://www.u-he.com/cms/repro


----------



## AllanH

I had not taken the time to try the earlier beta version of Repro5. Both Repro 1 and 5 are a whole new level of emulation. All I can say i "wow!" (I know this is not an especially detailed review, but it's pretty accurate).


----------



## dcoscina

Terrific update. I dare say that if I had to pick only one developer/company for my synth needs, it would be U-he.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

AllanH said:


> I had not taken the time to try the earlier beta version of Repro5. Both Repro 1 and 5 are a whole new level of emulation. All I can say i "wow!" (I know this is not an especially detailed review, but it's pretty accurate).


I think that pretty much sums it up.



dcoscina said:


> Terrific update. I dare say that if I had to pick only one developer/company for my synth needs, it would be U-he.


Also correct. There are other great soft synths (even freebies) but U-He just sound so good (paid or free).


----------



## synthpunk

I recently done a comparison to other things I have and liked and U-he won out.



SoNowWhat? said:


> I think that pretty much sums it up.
> 
> 
> Also correct. There are other great soft synths (even freebies) but U-He just sound so good (paid or free).


----------



## synthpunk

A very nice sounding new RePro-5 Soundset from Sound Designer Joseph Hollo, Xpressive $20 (*13% off use XP13)*
http://sound.artenuovo.com/repro5.html?mc_cid=70a8efac58&mc_eid=839b3593ee


----------



## Quasar

I'm thinking about doing this, jumping in on the beta special before 12/31. As I understand this, we can get a new Repro that is both 1 & 5 for $99? Repro-1 is monophonic and has a sequencer, whereas Repro-5 is polyphonic (8 voices) and doesn't have a sequencer. Will the combined Repro be both polyphonic and have a sequencer?

Any insight as to how this exactly works would be appreciated.


----------



## zvenx

They are two products under the same family name......
repro-1 is repro-1, and repro-5 well...... separate vst's au whatever they are no combined one synth called repro as a plugin.
Nothing to think about 
this is a no brainer unless you never liked synths much 

Think of it like Komplete 11.... which has abysnth, reaktor, kontakt, fm8 etc... there is no plugin called Komplete11 that has in this one plugin all the features of all the individual contents.
rsp


----------



## synthpunk

RePro-1 is a model of The SCI Pro-1, RePro-5 a model of the Prophet 5 Rev 3. Two AU/VST in one one installer as zvenx said. Do it, there incredible!



Quasar said:


> I'm thinking about doing this, jumping in on the beta special before 12/31. As I understand this, we can get a new Repro that is both 1 & 5 for $99? Repro-1 is monophonic and has a sequencer, whereas Repro-5 is polyphonic (8 voices) and doesn't have a sequencer. Will the combined Repro be both polyphonic and have a sequencer?
> 
> Any insight as to how this exactly works would be appreciated.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Repro is a "REPROduction" of two separate synthesizers from Sequential Circuits: the Pro One and the Prophet 5. They are similar enough that Urs bundled them as one product. The Pro One was essentially like a one-voice version of the Prophet 5, which had five voices. As you can see from the links above, they were actually two different synth designs. The Pro One, for example, had an arpeggiator and a simple sequencer, whereas the Prophet 5 did not. If you want to get in on the intro pricing, now is definitely the time. As usual U-He has done an extraordinary job on these and they sound abosolutely amazing and are absolutely spot on. And no, you are not going to find it even cheaper by just purchasing one or the other: they only come as a set.


----------



## Ashermusic

Wes Antczak said:


> Repro is a "REPROduction" of two separate synthesizers from Sequential Circuits: the Pro One and the Prophet 5. They are similar enough that Urs bundled them as one product. The Pro One was essentially like a one-voice version of the Prophet 5, which had five voices. As you can see from the links above, they were actually two different synth designs. The Pro One, for example, had an arpeggiator and a simple sequencer, whereas the Prophet 5 did not. If you want to get in on the intro pricing, now is definitely the time. As usual U-He has done an extraordinary job on these and they sound abosolutely amazing and are absolutely spot on. And no, you are not going to find it even cheaper by just purchasing one or the other: they only come as a set.



+1, absolutely the best sounding emulations of classic synths I have heard.


----------



## Quasar

Thanks. I am convinced, and purchased the Repro bundle from JRR Shop... Still waiting for U-he to respond to the reg info I got from JRR and entered on the U-he page. The demo crackling noises drive me crazy, which they're obviously designed to do.


----------



## JPQ

marcotronic said:


> Little demo track I just created while playing around with the Repro-5 beta. Entirely made with presets.
> 
> 
> 
> Marco




how big cpu hit and which kind computer? btw sounds really amazing.


----------



## marcotronic

JPQ said:


> how big cpu hit and which kind computer? btw sounds really amazing.



Hi there,
thanks  My PC runs an Intel Core i7-4790K CPU @4.00GHz with 32 Gigs of RAM, Windows 10 Pro

I have used 6 Instances of Repro-5 in this little piece in Studio One 3. CPU hits were about 30-49% during the piece. I have used VSL Equalizer on 2 tracks and and TDRFeedbackCompressor II and GClip Limiter on the master (both free and excellent plugins, btw  )







Soundcard is a Focusrite Scarlett 6i6 USB

Marco


----------



## Quasar

I'm sort of bummed, because I bought a license yesterday morning at JRR, apparently it's an entirely manual process, U-he pretty much keeps bankers' hours and it's xmas, so it looks like it's going to be _days _before I get a license key for my redemption code.

Don't most websites automate this kind of stuff nowadays?


----------



## zvenx

It is always quickest to purchase from the developer... Clearly not necessarily the best price......u-he had some issues recently with the server that does this, but should have been fixed a few days ago. Unless it has returned.
rsp


----------



## jadedsean

Hi Guys i have bought both Repro's but as yet have not upgraded to the new release because i'm using the beta version in a project, if i downloaded the new release and installed it would i lose my current beta sounds? Also how do i download it? Do i just add it to the same folder as my originals? 
Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## marcotronic

jadedsean said:


> Hi Guys i have bought both Repro's but as yet have not upgraded to the new release because i'm using the beta version in a project, if i downloaded the new release and installed it would i lose my current beta sounds? Also how do i download it? Do i just add it to the same folder as my originals?
> Thanks in advance for help.



Hi,
in my demo track above I used the beta actually and I'm able to open and play my project without any problems after installing the final version of the synth. So I think you wouldn't lose your beta sounds...

Marco


----------



## Josh Richman

Just bought REEEEEPROOOOOOOOOO!

Right before the intro sale ends + with the survey discount. Feels like deal!


----------



## JC_

Josh Richman said:


> Just bought REEEEEPROOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Right before the intro sale ends + with the survey discount. Feels like deal!



Bought it earlier as well. I haven't even had a chance to try it out yet but I know it will be a nice way to test the new system I'm building.


----------



## synthpunk

In RePro-5 1.1 there is a folder called Factory Beta

If you have made your own custom sounds in version 1.0 they should all still be there when you install 1.1. You can always backup your patches as well.



marcotronic said:


> Hi,
> in my demo track above I used the beta actually and I'm able to open and play my project without any problems after installing the final version of the synth. So I think you wouldn't lose your beta sounds...
> 
> Marco


----------



## chimuelo

Nice synth.
Ill wait for Repro-5 HZ though....


----------



## marcotronic

chimuelo said:


> Nice synth.
> Ill wait for Repro-5 HZ though....



Is this a joke or has the "HZ" version actually been announced?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Joke. No such thing.


----------



## synthpunk

Huh ? (please elaborate)



marcotronic said:


> Is this a joke or has the "HZ" version actually been announced?


----------



## Living Fossil

chimuelo said:


> Ill wait for Repro-5 HZ though....



While i'm already enjoying Repro, i'd love to see a Repro VS....
i.e. basically an emulation of the oscillators of the Prophet VS. Loved that one in hardware, and still haven't found something similar in software. (Arturia's take on it only matches the GUI, but the generic sound doesn't have much in common with the VS).
However, as far as i've understood Urs' statements, it's extremely unlikely that a VS will happen.


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah, it probably (likely) won't happen. Next up is Zebra 3, and then we'll see (I think Urs mentioned Diva and Hive updates, plus transferring the new preset browser to the rest of their plugin range). In a few years we could see The Cat emulated. That will be crazyawesome.


----------



## chimuelo

Solaris hardware uses Prophet VS and Waldorf Wavetables.
Pretty powerful sound.
Repro 5 sounds good but personally I want Zebra 3 and a polyphonic CAT would be sweet.
Urs does a great job with analog emulation, especially with Filters.
With CPUs and so many cores these days a multi core Zebra could be deadly.

I was just messing around with the HZ thing.
Like having a Zebralette HZ...


----------



## synthpunk

Would be nice, but like you and Mario said...
Last time the U-he agenda got off track it cost at least 6 months other development although Repro is a fine result of that.

The magic of the hardware VS is really the great analog filter doing it's job on the 4 waveforms, the underrated Unison mode (great for NIN basses), and that GREAT! random patch feature.

Do you have a Wavestation hardware btw ? pretty cheap these days and some great sound design capabilities especially the AD model. It did things my old Kyma system could not do.



Living Fossil said:


> While i'm already enjoying Repro, i'd love to see a Repro VS....
> i.e. basically an emulation of the oscillators of the Prophet VS. Loved that one in hardware, and still haven't found something similar in software. (Arturia's take on it only matches the GUI, but the generic sound doesn't have much in common with the VS).
> However, as far as i've understood Urs' statements, it's extremely unlikely that a VS will happen.


----------



## Living Fossil

@synthpunk : Thanks for the hint! I had a Wavestation AD and used it a lot, now i have the korg software version, but for some reason never tried to program it (with all the cards there were lots of great presets....). I really could give it a try.
(If my memory serves me right programming the Prophet VS with Emagic's Sounddiver was quite flawless...as you wrote, the combination of the oscillators and the filter was amazing)


----------



## wst3

synthpunk said:


> Do you have a Wavestation hardware btw ? pretty cheap these days and some great sound design capabilities especially the AD model. It did things my old Kyma system could not do.



I didn't think there was anything a Kyma could not do<G>!


----------



## conan

Living Fossil said:


> While i'm already enjoying Repro, i'd love to see a Repro VS....
> i.e. basically an emulation of the oscillators of the Prophet VS. Loved that one in hardware, and still haven't found something similar in software. (Arturia's take on it only matches the GUI, but the generic sound doesn't have much in common with the VS).
> However, as far as i've understood Urs' statements, it's extremely unlikely that a VS will happen.



I would be very happy to see this. I own two Prophet VS’s (primary and backup) and would never get rid of the sound but would much prefer not to rely on an instrument whose components can only be replaced by means of a Star Trek replicator or museum burglary.


----------



## synthpunk

be honest, how many times have you broke your jostick ?  Back in the 90's I had bought a special bit to drill out the broken part.



conan said:


> I would be very happy to see this. I own two Prophet VS’s (primary and backup) and would never get rid of the sound but would much prefer not to rely on an instrument whose components can only be replaced by means of a Star Trek replicator or museum burglary.


----------

